# advise on laptop, core duo or turion ??

## agzatoth

Hi

im about to buy a new laptop, and want to know you opinios about what to buy

im interested in the turion, but have read a lot of troubles with this lappies, if i buy one i want to run it on 64, no 32, so if its not possible its done, ill go with the core duo.

Thanks.

----------

## dritan

hmm...i don't know much about the core duo, but my ferrari asus turion runs very smooth, although i did not try linux on it(my parents use it most of the time), but if core duo is as i understand it a dual core then there is a dilema...dual core or 64-bit, this really depends on what you want to do with it, i would go for 64-bit as i most probably will not need the benefits of a dual core on a laptop yet...but afterall...it's your choice..

----------

## Vulpes_

A few months and there will be dual core Turions as well.  :Wink: 

----------

## agzatoth

well im very interested in the turion, what im looking at is a HP ZE2420LA, or the asus a6km, but want to know what others can you suggest

----------

## dritan

I'm sorry...i said Asus ferrari...its in fact Acer ferrari...i'd definately suggest this one...it has some hardwares that can compete with desktop (64bit, 1G ram, 80G HDD, Ati X700, etc) and it costs around 5,500 malaysian ringgit here, thats around 1450$ or 850 pounds, which i think is great value, but take a note that the battery will finish after watching a full-lenght DVD, and it is not as convenient to carry around, I don't know much about the HP and Asus versions of AMD64 cos they are not avaliable here yet...

----------

## agzatoth

unfurtunately i live in Mexico city, a hell of a place to buy something made outside, the acer ferrari is 2300 USD here. so thats insane.

my budget is around 1500. so its out of my posibilities

----------

## nosatalian

Go with the Core Duo (what a dumb name)

I like AMD as much as the next, but there is no comparison between 1 core vs 2 and 32bit vs 64bit.  There is really no reason to have a 64bit laptop anyways, since most don't even support more than 4gb of ram (nor would you want them to.)

Plus centrinos get better battery life. (Mainly due to better integration with the platform, not necessarily the chip itself)

----------

## Marctraider

 *nosatalian wrote:*   

> Go with the Core Duo (what a dumb name)
> 
> I like AMD as much as the next, but there is no comparison between 1 core vs 2 and 32bit vs 64bit.  There is really no reason to have a 64bit laptop anyways, since most don't even support more than 4gb of ram (nor would you want them to.)
> 
> Plus centrinos get better battery life. (Mainly due to better integration with the platform, not necessarily the chip itself)

 

They didn't just implement  64-bit extensions to get over the 4GB of memory, if applications are written to be optimized for 64-bit processors then that program could work quite faster, just like Windows XP 64-bit.

agzatoth:

I suggest you take no Turion, the Duo core from intel, even 32-bit, is more powerful then a turion.

The 2ghz version of the duo core is almost even faster then the desktop version of some athlon 64-bit X2 (dual core as well)

And the second thing is, the power consumption (in watt's) is much lower, which also means less heat.

Both Pentium-m and duo core (centrino platform's) are quite good.

Also, the duo core have an FSB of 667MHz, this is mainly because it has two processors.

In 4 or 5 months i'm going to buy a laptop as well, it's going to be a Acer 1692 (pentium-m 1.7ghz 2Mb 533mhz fsb with x700 1gb ram and 100gb hd)

or an Acer 5672 (core duo 1.66ghz 2Mb 667MHz fsb with x1400 1gb ram and 100gb hd)

The only problem is that the x1400 seems faster then the x700 because of the model number (stupid ati with their logical numbers)

But actually the x700 is quite faster, it has 8 parallel pixel pipelines and 6 vertex pipelines.

While the x1400 has just 4 pixel pipelines and 2 vertex pipelines i believe...

The only advantage with the x1400 could be the HDR support (High dynamic Range) lightning and Opengl 2.0 support..

----------

## Sefthuko

Also worth mentioning, the x700 is currently supported by ATi's fglrx drivers, whereas the x1400 is not.

----------

